

Online Banking Fraud Found Rampant and Unreported - all
http://www.hbvl.be/nieuws/geldzaken/aid956766/belgisch-gerecht-ontdekt-grootschalige-bankfraude.aspx

======
all
You can read an English translation of this article through G-Translation at:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hbvl.be%2Fnieuws%2Fgeldzaken%2Faid956766%2Fbelgisch-
gerecht-ontdekt-grootschalige-bankfraude.aspx)

